# gonna try it.



## dcross765 (Oct 20, 2005)

Just purchased my first fly rod. I was reading through the archives on techniques and setup to see if there are any similarities to spinning. I have tried to get away from using live bait and started to tie some of my own flies. There is no greater feeling than catching a fish on a hook with yarn and some feathers you put on it. When using a wet fly with a strike indicator, is split shot necessary to get the fly down or will a longer tippit allow it to sink deeper? 8 or 9 feet of tippit and 2 to 3 feet of leader seems over abundant. I like to fish the tails of fast water so a float will not be necessary most of the time or will it still be an advantage? When i get out of being stubborn on the fast water as a result of not catching fish i would move to slower water. If the float needs adjusting just slide it down the tippit? Does this work or does the tippit have to be shortened? BTW There were some really great responses to earlier questions by us newbiees. The bad part is from steelheding for numerous years with spinning I'm under the impression that for fly fishings best results are in the fall and spring and us bait chuckers have better luck in the winter. Even Though i have much better success on days that the water is LOW and very clear. I hate to have to stop at the bait store on the way to fishing the 1 hour ride is bad enough. Thanks, Dave


----------



## jholbrook (Sep 26, 2006)

Let's start with leaders:
With steelhead fishing, the leader you use doesn't make a whole lot of difference - with a float, heavy fly and split shot on the line, all the rules about casting go out the window. You don't need to make a delicate presentation or "turn over" a dry fly, so simpler is better. Some people I know tie a 6 foot section of 10 - 15 lb mono to the end of the fly line and add a 2 foot tippet to that. There isn't any need to shorten/lengthen your leader or tippet based on where you're fishing.

Floats:
There are a number of different kinds of floats used by fly fisherman, ranging from yarn indicators to ice fishing bobbers - I've even seen people using red/white plastic bobbers. All are adjustable. Obviously bigger, bulkier floats support more weight and are easier to see. They are also more difficult to cast. Whether or not you use one is a matter of choice. The obvious advantage is that it is easy to detect strikes.

Weight:
Keep in mind that when steelhead fishing, you want to be pretty darn close to the bottom, so there are a couple basic options. In both cases, you need to add enough weight until you bump bottom periodically. One option is to peg your float 1.5 - 2 times the depth of the water (water is two feet deep, put the float 3-4 feet above the fly). Another is to go floatless, add weight and cast above likely holding water, letting the fly sink as it approaches the lie, keeping line off the water to detect strikes. This approach takes practice.

To complicate matters, there are weighted flies, sink-tip fly lines, and fishing "swinging" flies, but I'd hold off on these for a while.


----------



## dcross765 (Oct 20, 2005)

This will help, and the next thing to do is go practice. I read about mending the line if your not float fishing. I a'm assuming a roll cast is in the form of a backwards "c" flip of the line if the water i'm fishing on my left is flowing from right to left to help control the drift. Adding split shot only makes sence if i wanna get it down. Practice casting in the back yard is one thing mending is another. I do have a small creek in my back yard to help with this issue. thanks for the help and advice. Maybe the next post will be a report with a fish on the fly with a fly i tied (hopefully) Dave


----------



## jholbrook (Sep 26, 2006)

Line mending is used to counter the different current speeds in a cross-section of river. If you cast a straight line across the water, a belly would quickly form in the middle, your fly won't sink very deep and it will swing across the current a few inches under the surface. You counter this by flipping line upstream a few times during a drift to keep the fly acting as though it isn't attached to your line. You'll do this with a float or without because in most cases a wildly swinging fly a few inches under the surface won't catch fish. 

A roll cast involves slowly pointing the rod tip in the air then forcefully snapping the tip down so the line rolls over and straight out. 

You may want to try a google search for "mending" and "roll cast" to find diagrams to help out.

By the way, I'm sure there are a lot of folks, myself included, who envy you for only having to make an hour drive for steelhead. Good luck!


----------



## rweis (Dec 20, 2005)

I have been into fly fishing for only 4 years. The 3 most important things I have found are 1-take a casting lesson from a certified instructor (usually $35 for a lesson), 2-practice, practice, practice (cast over water or grass, not the driveway - spend 20 minutes at a time or your arm will tire), and 3-leave your spinning rod at home (it wasn't until I did this that I became a better caster).
I imagine you have a 7 or 8wt for Steelheading. You will evetually buy other wt. rods. Before you do, go somewhere that will allow you to try casting them before you buy. All of my first rods have a slow or whippy action and I found that my stroke works better with faster, or stiffer, rods.
Don't get frustrated. The hardest thing is to "unlearn" the lure toss and figure out the fly cast. I haven't touched a spinning rod in over 2 years - hang in there!


----------



## dcross765 (Oct 20, 2005)

Thanks fellas. I'm starting to hear that from other people that now they fly thats all they do. Looking to be more versatile while steelheading. Its hard fishing fast water or shallow riffles with a spinning outfit. BUT it can be done. Trying to feed the ole melon with as much info as i can. It seems a little intimidating to get out and practice never the less daylight we have now. I do'nt know iff i'll ever put away the spinners though. walleye addiction is right there with steelheadin. Small mouthing the rivers in the summer is sweet. Leaving the ole spinner at home-in due time. I did get a 7wt. with floating line large arbor disc drag. I probably wont use the drag i'll just palm it. Fished and bs'd with a guy doin that was COOL. I have a good idea about what i wanted. Spent 3 hrs. online reading about rollcasting and mending. Then i read about a bow and arrow cast. Brains gonna hit overdrive before i get started. LOL Thanks again Dave.


----------



## ronnie84 (Aug 1, 2006)

I don't quite understand how you 'mend' line. Slighty twitching your rod tip up and to the left (upstream), is this is a way of 'mending' line whilst the fly is on the water?

Just trying to get an understanding of how you actually mend line and the tecniques involved in doing it.


----------



## DavidT (Feb 3, 2006)

Everything you ever wanted to know about "mending".


----------



## jholbrook (Sep 26, 2006)

That's funny. I was just about to post the same link....


----------



## ttoutdoors (Jul 16, 2005)

For the best online fly fishing web site (IMO) go to www.sexyloops.com. Paul Arden is from the U.K. and most of these guys are British and are fairly wild. A Monty Python sense of humor helps. However, they're very serious fly fishermen who have forgotten more than most of us will ever know. They'll also challenge everything you've ever been taught. There's a wealth of instruction through video and from countless pro's and certified instructors. Check it out.


----------



## Samjw08 (Nov 23, 2006)

ive been fly fishing for about two years i love it!


----------

